
Materialism alone cannot explain the riddle of consciousness - mathgenius
https://aeon.co/essays/materialism-alone-cannot-explain-the-riddle-of-consciousness
======
Finnucane
Maybe I am not following his argument sufficiently, but if there is some
nonmaterial element of consciousness that arises out of the quantum weirdness
of matter, then why does is it appear to be concentrated in our heads?
Wouldn't it be a property of all things everywhere? Or is he actually
suggesting that it is?

------
andrew-lucker
I feel like philosophers have an over-active desire to simplify. In their mind
consciousness must be something elegant and having refined gem-like qualities.

As we see now, consciousness is probably a lot more fuzzy than we had
predicted. We now have robot appendages for amputees that interface more and
more closely with the natural brain. Even from this cyborg point of view, the
patients don't seem to think so much about it other than simply "OMG, thank
you".

The question of where "soul" exists is older than science, and not really
something I could add anything to.

